# Are Cabbits Real or Myth?



## Darfi (Feb 29, 2008)

So i've known about this possible critter called a Cabbit for a few years now and have run into all kinds of stories, but I never can believe things like this until I see it for myself. My friend Ashley claims that she has a couple friends who live a few hours away that breed Cabbits, she says they only live for about 3 years at the most and she has seen them with her own eyes. I think she's a turthful person but still, no matter where I look online for information, all I get is article after article about it being a Japanese anime creature from mythology.

So, real or not?


----------



## pamnock (Feb 29, 2008)

Simply a myth. 

However, some manx (tail-less) cats have a spinal deformity that results in a "hopping" gait, which fuels the rumors of cabbits.

Pam


----------



## Darfi (Feb 29, 2008)

Ah, yes I found that info too but with the pictures I saw of the Manx cats, it'd take quite an imagination (or good prescription drugs) to confuse the kitty for a cross with a rabbit! 

Thanks Pam!


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 1, 2008)

A cabbit













Another.

Just photo manipulation


----------



## Maukin (Mar 1, 2008)

breeding cats and rabbits?? Eww!! My geneticist side is twitching with just the thought. I think I have a tick in my forehead. Wait, that's just my brain trying to leak out. Eww!

How would it meow? Rabbit teeth would give the poor thing a lisp. Or would it have cat teeth? Would it have to eat cecals?? Oww!! Brain pain! Eww!


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't think its possible, scientists have even tried mixing hare and rabbit and fail so I can't see how they could do it with a cat.
Also HAD it been possible my grandma probably would have gotten a litter when she was younger, as they had a rabbit who liked to mate with their cat (or at least chase of any tomcats that showed up when she was in heat)

I think "Cabbits" are just odd-looking cats. 
People rarely say that a poodle is obviously related to a sheep just because it's curly right?  Animals can look similar without being related.


----------



## Maukin (Mar 1, 2008)

Sheep and poodles? Shpeedles???

"BaaahhhROWF!!"


----------



## Darfi (Mar 1, 2008)

Hahaha nice sound blend!


----------

